# Take/ Carry/ Hold/ Drop/ Leave/ Give Commands - or - how to teach your dog to play "fetch"



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm teaching my pack to play fetch, and it's quite difficult. 
They both chase after the ball. 
Juno (my GSD) brings it up and will not "drop it" or "give me". Titus only chases after the ball and does not retrieve at all (hound/ ACD mix). 

Any advice? Am I trying too much all at once? 
Should I teach each command separately? I find it a bit confusing to teach her "drop it" and then teach her "hold" or "carry." I get that they are all interrelated, but your experience would be helpful. 

Juno plays fetch quite well. We get into a rhythm sometimes, normally when we are playing offleash or with two balls, and it works for about 5 throws. Then she starts to play "keep away". 

Also, does anyone play fetch with more than one dog? If so, how do you do it? 

any advice/ experiences are appreciated. Juno&Titus.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Check out Stonnie Dennis retrieve videos.

Yes, I play fetch with multiple dogs. One is a puppy. I put the older dog in a sit or down and then let the puppy fetch. When the puppy retrieves, I release the older dog and reward with a throw. Rinse and repeat.

The puppy gets to chase the older dog and attack him at will. I guess I'm mean that way 👹


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I like to teach separately. It’s different working two together when one knows what he’s supposed to be doing than teaching them both at the same time. I do play with both of mine similar to David. You could try running away once then all is picked up. You can also use a longline to teach him to come back. Once my older dog watched a border collie play fetch, he began bringing balls back to me, so once you have one the other should be easy. The out I taught separately after he learned to enjoy the game. A lot of people recommend the two ball method. For me, I ended up with dogs that chased the second ball while still carrying the first, then choosing which ball they wanted to keep.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Two ball works great for me and my dog. And now it's sort of evolved....she likes me to chase her with the ball and I kinda like it too so we alternate between two-ball fetch, two-ball kick-fetch (I kick the balls around), and chase. It's all good.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Teach them alone.
When Juno comes with the ball, say “give,” then reach in her mouth between the teeth and push on her tongue with your thumb. She will release it. Praise like crazy, repeat. She will get it, I guarantee.
If she starts keepaway, turn and run in the opposite direction. “ Woohoo, lets go!” She will follow you. “Give!”
Hopefully she will be by your side at this point and you can take the ball.
Also, buy a long lead, at least 20 feet. That way you can enforce the command and not give her a chance to disobey.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0824HXCYX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

